# Wood floor refinishing



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

We offer a dust free way of cleaning& restoring wood floors without the hassle of running drum sanders or sand screens and it is alot cheaper. It removes light scratches/scuff marks using a special cleaner and afloor machine. Next we apply two coats of finish that has the same properties as urethane. Durability is very much similar. Less time is involved compared to drum sanding. If your wood floors are well worn it may betime to have them drum sanded or screened.

Anyway we offer a 20% discount to forum members on all our services....... Give us a call 850-529-1335 for a free estimate


----------

